# Crappie?



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Do any of the lakes like hurricane or karick have a decent crappie bite? I've not fished for them since I've been in fl and have no idea where to start. Are there better places? I'll be kayak fishing.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Neither one has crappie that I know of. Recently I've been hearing about Lake Talquin but that is about it.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Talquin from what I'm told is a great crappie lake...


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

dustyflair said:


> Talquin from what I'm told is a great crappie lake...


It is,plenty of cover and deep holes...................

Robin


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Talquin is badass. As far as local fishing, fwc website says bear lake is stocked with crappie. I know another spot I've done pretty well at, on occasion. Won't talk about it on here though. If you wanna join me sometime, I'll be happy to take you along.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> Talquin is badass. As far as local fishing, fwc website says bear lake is stocked with crappie. I know another spot I've done pretty well at, on occasion. Won't talk about it on here though. If you wanna join me sometime, I'll be happy to take you along.


Just saw this and yes I would love to tag along


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe after the holidays. I've been itching to get on some crappie.


----------

